# Planer vs joiner



## lizardhead (Aug 15, 2010)

I have both a Joiner (fairly good results) and a Planer (excellent results). In my mind a planer should give the same results cutting from both sides and giving a parallel cut. Whereas a joiner will only give you flat surfaces creating a wedge effect. What am I missing?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Dave, that is the way I see it too. The jointer will give a straight and flat surface. The planer will give a parallel surface but you need to have a flat surface on the bottom to start with . If you feed a part through the planer and the bottom is not flat, who knows what will come out the other end because the bottom surface can move up and down from the pressure rollers while running through the planer if the bottom is not flat.

Always check a part on a flat surface before planing. If it rocks at all, hand plane it to sit fiat before running through a planer.

My 2 cents worth…..........Cheers, Jim


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Run a warped piece of wood through a planer and you get a thinner warped piece of wood. If you want it flat and straight, you need to run one side through a jointer first, or build a sled for the planer, so you have a flat side to reference from.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

Planner has a pressure bar that *PRESSES* the wood flat on the table. Then it cuts it and once it come out it springs back into its warped shape.

Plane both sides and It should be the same thickness, just not flat.

A joiner, properly used, the wood isn't pressed flat so it takes off light cuts on the high spots. A couple of passes and you have a flat straight side on the board.

So, proper technique is to flatten one side on the joiner. That gives you a flat side for the planner to reference off of.

Then you run the board, flat side down through the planner. That should give you a true flat even thickness board.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 18, 2020)

Also, the jointer makes sure the edges are perpendicular the the flat face.


----------



## lizardhead (Aug 15, 2010)

So if I am satisfied that one surface is flat with just saw blade marks one it, then I can rune it through the planer on both sides?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

That is right. You typically only use the jointer to get 2 adjacent sides flat/straight and square to each other. Then you run use the planer to get the other side flat and parallel and you can also run the initial surface through if you need to get a nicer finish. The other edge is typically made parallel on the table saw. It can be done on the planer too in some situations but usually only when it is already pretty close to parallel with the other edge.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

*IF *the surface is flat, yes.

You can also place your board on a flat surface to verify that the surface is indeed flat (doesn't rock adn you can't see daylight from a warp or cup.

Placing the board on a flat sled and shimming out the rocking and warps is a good way to get by with just a planer.

A hand plane is a quick way to knock out any high areas if the board is otherwise flat.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Before I sold my jointer I found that if I started with a hand plane on the worst spots first I would have a lot more board left after jointing. It would cut out several passes.


----------



## Philzoel (Dec 26, 2011)

I use jointer for Jointering. Ie joining boards. Squaring up flat and one edge is what a jointer does and is built for. A plainer is built to size thickness. Then go to joiner to square it up and glue them together perfectly .


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Joint one face usually the concave, then put that face against the squared up fence and face the edge square with the jointed face then to the planer to bring to thickness, then to the T.S. saw to bring to desired width.


----------



## lizardhead (Aug 15, 2010)

I get a real kick when answers are so obvious, it's like I asked what a joiner or planer is by definition.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

> I get a real kick when answers are so obvious, it's like I asked what a joiner or planer is by definition.
> 
> - lizardhead


Dont know if this is sarcasm or a thank you.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

The use of a sled with the piece shimmed so it does not rock works good too. that way you get the top side flat when you don't have a wide jointer. then flip it with out the shim or sled and finish the other side. I use a sled all the time when making thin pieces- like 1/16-1/4".

cheers, Jim


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I get a real kick when answers are so obvious, it's like I asked what a joiner or planer is by definition.
> 
> - lizardhead
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what that means either. The way he worded his post, I'm not sure what he's even after.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I get a real kick when answers are so obvious, it's like I asked what a joiner or planer is by definition.
> 
> - lizardhead


They look like good answers given the wording of your question.


----------



## lizardhead (Aug 15, 2010)

> I get a real kick when answers are so obvious, it's like I asked what a joiner or planer is by definition.
> 
> - lizardhead
> 
> ...


It's a thank you


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

> It's a thank you
> 
> - lizardhead


Now, lol


----------



## mamell (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm still trying to figure the wedge effect..Something to do with your tighty whiteys?


----------

